# What ever happened to...???



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Etiquette of any sort? I know this has been covered before, but I couldn't find it. 

So yesterday I'm fishing in a cove, and by fishing I mean catching, and I can hear a boat getting closer and closer and then the engine shut off, trolling motor down. Boat finally comes into view around the corner, into the cove, and hear the boy on the back say, "There's a guy fishing right there", talking about seeing me. Older gentleman on the front just continues to troll right towards where I'm casting into brush, closer, closer, to within 10 ft. of the brush, front of the boat, literally where I was casting, pitching his jigs right into the same spots. The guy has the nerve to ask me "if I caught all the big ones out of there." The guy casts again and gets hung up in the cover and begins the typical yank, pull, snap, shake, trying to free his lure. I respond, "Now that you've trolled right up where I was casting and catching them from", as the fish were not tight to the cover. "Probably won't catch anything now that you've snagged and shaken all the cover to hell." The guy responds, "Sorry, I didn't see you there." LOL, LMAO I guess he didn't realize I heard the little boy in the back of the boat point out that I was standing there. He moved on and after 15 minutes and changing my position to the brush I began slaying them again. 

Sorry for being so long winded, but my point is... If you have a boat and your skills suck that bad that you have to encroach on bank fishermen when you see them catching fish... Why do you have a boat? Why not just walk right up next to me and cast over my shoulder, which I have had done. It kills me to see people in a boat smothering the bank fishermen when they have access to the whole lake. I've had this done to me 5 times this year already by boat fishermen, twice at Alum on different occasions, twice in the same day at Deer Creek and again yesterday. I don't get it? Neither do they obviously. What gives? Sorry about the rant, but eventually, one day a boater is going to catch me in a bad mood, within' stones throw or casting range, be confrontational and I SWEAR I'm going to let em have it!! 

Last thing... Pick up your trash you idiots! You brought it. Clean it up! It's stupid how much trash I see everywhere I fish this early in the spring. Taking a trash bag with me next time I visit one of my favorite spots. Some people really suck.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Whoa Slabs! Bro that sucks. Look at it this way, at least you were catching fish. It would suck way worse to have all that stuff happen and not catch any fish at all.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, just get tired of it. I just don't understand why the guys in the boats do that and just wanted to share the unpleasant experience and get some feedback. Obviously, no one that has a boat and does this is going to admit it. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had the same sort of thing happen to me only by fellow bank fisherman, I had a guy last fall wade right into the hole my Son and I were fishing, I pointed out to him when he was about 25yds from our lines that we were in that hole and he was getting real close to our stuff...he didnt care he got even closer then after that he wants to come up on the bank and make small talk, jerks can come at you from any direction be it a boat, bank or wade.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Columbusslim31 said:


> Whoa Slabs! Bro that sucks. Look at it this way, at least you were catching fish. It would suck way worse to have all that stuff happen and not catch any fish at all.


If he wasnt catching any fish they probably wouldnt have crowded him like that, chances are the guy could have found another brushpile and had the same success thats the bad part.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Thats ashame because there are tons of places on Alum to catch crappie, saugeye, bass etc. I am a boat fisherman and I stay away from anyone on shore unless all 5 of my honeholes on alum has boat traffic which has happened once i think. Then its just a matter of being as polite as possible when sharing an area. I was fishing the FLW a few weeks back on erie and I started catching nice walleye and out of the blue I had started my very own pack, by day 2 it was a parking lot. I have had situations in July on alum where I had 5 or six boats come and fish right next to me when I was on the bite. Most guys aren't fisherman they just want an excuse to get away from there wife and kids. They look for a guy who seems to know what he is doing and wahla you now have the beggining of a crowd. The good news is atleast you know your the best out there. If you see me in your area just start throwing rocks im sure ill get a clue. Until then happy hunting and remember to be the bigger man like you were in this situation. Its not worth the risk.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Slabs, I completely understand where you're coming from and I don't mean to stir the pot but there are always 2 sides to every coin. If everything is as you said (and I don't doubt it) the guy was in the wrong, period.

However, you also might consider that just because someone has a boat doesn't mean they should be limited to only fishing open water. I don't often fish the banks with my boat unless it's spring crappie, or early morning/late evening casting for saugeyes. I don't really bass fish anymore (on purpose) but a lot of bassers beat the shorelines to death because at certain times that is where they are. Boaters have just as much right to fish the bank as bank anglers do. Up until 5 years ago I was stuck fishing the bank so fwiw - I ALWAYS give bank anglers plenty of room and take a wide path around their lines with no exceptions.

Another story I can tell you is this past Saturday I was making my way North to fish the creek channel on Hoover. Bank anglers on both sides of the channel had their floats as far out as they could throw them virtually making it a roadblock on the water. Normally, I would leave well enough alone but I made a 45 minute journey from Redbank to check out the creek and wasn't going to be denied. I carefully and slowly putted my way between their floats all the while getting the evil eye. I didn't really care, and none of them offered to reel in even a few turns to help me pass.

Rude people are who they are - and they probably act that way off the water too.
It really boils down to limited water resources here in Ohio and too many users.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Wanda Walleye said:


> Most guys aren't fisherman they just want an excuse to get away from there wife and kids. They look for a guy who seems to know what he is doing and wahla you now have the beggining of a crowd. The good news is atleast you know your the best out there. If you see me in your area just start throwing rocks im sure ill get a clue. Until then happy hunting and remember to be the bigger man like you were in this situation. Its not worth the risk.


You're right. My point exactly. With a boat and a sonar of some sort... you should be able to catch fish anywhere! If you don't brush up your game you will forever be wandering around aimlessly looking around for someone else to spoon feed you locations, instead of perfecting your craft. Don't get me wrong, I love to catch fish, but I hate crowds when I'm doing so. I'm really not into confrontation or throwing stones, but I will stand up for myself. It's just common courtesy and common sense that you don't poach holes. I don't feel like I own the lake, but geez... if you're in a boat, you pretty much do have a whole lake to own.


----------



## Eye Slayer (Mar 18, 2009)

Stop crying Slabs you do the same thing to me when I'm banging them. Next thing I know your in my hip pocket. Lol


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

theres definately two sides to every story. i agree with you 100% but bank fisherman can be just as rude and inconsiderate. point being the idiots that fish from the boat ramp. we(boat fisherman) have only certain areas where we can launch a boat from and bank fisherman have miles of shoreline to pick and choose their spots yet there is always someone with his bobber right in front of the ramp that acts like we are ruining their honey hole by having the audacity to launch a boat from a boat ramp. it goes both ways and i would never encroach upon a bank fishermans territory unless there isnt an option (loading and unloading) and it seems like 90% of the time i go fishing there is someone fishing from the boat ramp.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Swollen Goat. You are absolutely in the right for doing what you did, in that situation, and the bank fisherman just have to understand that. I understand the plight of the bass fisherman as well, but if I could draw it for you, AND the situation is exactly as I described, probably could have painted a better picture, but was already long winded enough. I'll add that when "I" first saw them, brought in a crappie that was well over 10", made a couple more casts, caught another. On the fourth cast, I snagged. That's when the dude was close enough to cast to the same spot, and then continued to get closer and closer until it was about a 5 foot pitch to the brush, which was maybe 6ft. from the bank and I was casting to the deep side of the brush. They were crappie fishermen as well. Had another jerk run right through where I was fishing, in pretty open water, and tried to tell me that just because the water was 15 ft. deep he wasn't going to spook the fish. Little did the idiot know that I was catching the fish at about 7 ft. down, right where he rolled through. Again, didn't catch another fish for about 15-20 minutes. It's obvious to me. Why isn't it to them?


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Eye Slayer said:


> Stop crying Slabs you do the same thing to me when I'm banging them. Next thing I know your in my hip pocket. Lol


I don't know you, and if I do, then it's a flat out lie you just told!! If I do know you... I probably taught you and you'll never be as good as your master, because you don't care to be, just poach knowledge, holes and you're just hating. Otherwise you must just be trollin' and you can't catch this fish either without some help. You're probably one of those "run" fishermen where all you can catch is warreye at Maumee and white bass and keep every fish that comes out of the water, including bass. You know... The type that catches fish on accident, goes fishing for crappie, catches saugeye, goes fishing for saugeye and catches white bass. Probably put your poles up for the year by the beginning of June.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I cant blame him for accidently rolling up on you. Be eat you said he was older im 22 and half the time cant hear someone talking to me on my boat let alone a little kid.

BUT WHAT THE HELL WAS THIS GUY THINKING

to actually roll up to the same brush you were using and cast lol thats out of line.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord, you're right again... Obvious to me and you... probably shouldn't be fishing off the boat ramp or boat docks for that matter and if you are, then don't give anyone the evil eye, because that's what it was for, and who it was built for...boat fishermen. Common sense. 

Delaware Angler... This was not an accident and I know if I heard the kid... he did too. He was a lot closer than I was to the kid and I heard him. I'm talking 30 yds away I heard him and he approached straight at me the whole time. I know he saw me. Same with the other situation I was talking about. The guy saw me catching fish, rolled right through the fish. Just stupid, because obviously he was sitting on top of the fish and wasn't going to catch them unless he was vertical jigging. The fish were not tight to the cover, but I'm sure him trolling through there sent em either right up in it, or scattered them for the 15-20 minutes I didn't catch another fish.

If you are in a boat and have access to the ENTIRE lake... why do such a thing is my question.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

People of all ages can lack a brain as you can see. It's too bad he is passing bad fishing ettiquite to a younger generation.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey slabs, it must have been DelawareAngler in that boat. hehehehe.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> People of all ages can lack a brain as you can see. It's too bad he is passing bad fishing ettiquite to a younger generation.


No doubt! Honestly, I probably would have really went off on the guy, but showed restraint just for that reason Mushi, because the little dude was on the boat with him.


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

Slabs, I don't know you at all, but I really like the way you think!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Slabs! said:


> ...the boy on the back say, "There's a guy fishing right there", talking about seeing me.



From what you wrote, the lad seems to have scruples. He'll eventually replace the older gent. Hopefully, he'll develop, and pass on, his sense of fair play. Best way to beat the jerks is by making more nice people. Jerks won't change, and shaming them generally makes them worse, but they can be held in check by being outnumbered. So don't give up on your fishing (like you would anyhow, right?) and teach a kid or two how to be polite (and successful!) fishermen. Yeah, I know, I read too many Louis L'Amour westerns during my formative years...

andesangler


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Interesting thread!

I have never crowed out a bank fisherman. Matter of fact, when i'm fishing from my boat I troll around bank fisher men / woman unill im casting distance away from their spot.... Then I continue fishing. But this is a good reminder to be respectful for those without boats.

Good post!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Hey slabs, it must have been DelawareAngler in that boat. hehehehe.


your just mad cuz you cant catch a tiger musky


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

When i fish the ramps i am always courteous begging the guys launching and loading to fire there motors up and make a whirlpool.  Maybe there is a reason those guys are fishing the ramps. Hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

there is juat a lack of respect period seems like every one only cares about what is going to benefit them at that particualr time and place. just happens to spill over in to fishing. sucks i know but at least he left your hole and then you started to catch fish again. our public resources are here for everyone to enjoy and we should all be curtious to one another, weather from a boat or on shore.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I paddle past bank and boat anglers all the time at places like Delaware. I always try to spot bobbers or get some clue of where the lines are, and keep clear. But some places are tight so you have to squeeze past. I also try not to bang the oar on the side of the canoe. I haven't had a bad encounter with anyone fishing, sometimes we swap some small talk.

The rudest people in my book are the ones who load the whole family on the boat and roar past with no consideration of the wake they're creating. We have to stop and turn the canoe to face the wake, or roll over. That's why I like the no-wake areas, the only other people there are fishing and they like it quiet.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Another story I can tell you is this past Saturday I was making my way North to fish the creek channel on Hoover. Bank anglers on both sides of the channel had their floats as far out as they could throw them virtually making it a roadblock on the water. Normally, I would leave well enough alone but I made a 45 minute journey from Redbank to check out the creek and wasn't going to be denied. I carefully and slowly putted my way between their floats all the while getting the evil eye. I didn't really care, and none of them offered to reel in even a few turns to help me pass.


i know the spot well
of all the times i've gone through there,i've never had a problem.if people are on both sides,i cut the outboard and use the electic to slowly,quietly "thread the needle",and have been thanked many times for being considerate,while others get that "look" when they cruise through at 5 mph with the outboard.usually the people leave a path open up the middle,but when they don't,i also will go through,and if i hang a line,so be it.i've come close,but they always move their lines.
i always do my best to give boaters and bankers as wide a berth as possible.
as for dock fishermen,i have little patience and give no quarter when launching/loading,as they are not supposed to fish from docks anyway.most docks have signage,but they ignore it.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is why I carry an assortment of LARGE musky lures. They tend to head to another spot once you start slingin' an 10" bait with HUGE hooks towards there 50,000.00 boat! LOL

p.s. I don't condone this type of activity but when push comes to shove.......


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

F1504X4 said:


> This is why I carry an assortment of LARGE musky lures. They tend to head to another spot once you start slingin' an 10" bait with HUGE hooks towards there 50,000.00 boat! LOL
> 
> p.s. I don't condone this type of activity but when push comes to shove.......


Funny thing is I have done this exact thing. Not with Musky lures but with bigger bass lures. The response I got from the boater was, "Dont you think you are casting a little to close to my boat." Idiots will be idiots for their entire life. There is no way to change them. After that experience I have just simply got to the point where I thank them for ruining my fishing hole.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

My goodness you guys complain a lot! This site is supposed to be for sharing fishing knowledge. Anymore it seems it is a bunch of whining and complaining.

EVERYONE - boaters and nonboaters - have to deal with inconsiderate people on the water. I deal with it every single time I am out. If I complained about it in a post every time a bank fisherman left a bunch of trash on the shore or line in the water - or every time a boater got a little to close to me, all I would do is post complaints!

Let's try to focus on the good of the sport, not always the negative. It makes us look bad.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

F1504X4 said:


> This is why I carry an assortment of LARGE musky lures. They tend to head to another spot once you start slingin' an 10" bait with HUGE hooks towards there 50,000.00 boat! LOL
> 
> p.s. I don't condone this type of activity but when push comes to shove.......




thats why i carry pliars in my boat, so i can cut your line and say thanks for the 15$ lure 


haha but in all seriousness veryone just stay away from eachother cant we all just get along?!


----------



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

Muskie lure is what I use also. I have gotten very close twice to catchin me a boater. Caught a hat once too. Both times at Alum both times during a Sat Bass tourney. If they get within casting distance I show them that they areinfringing. If they cast back I have my 9mm on my hip and I guarantee it stops then. The boater is at fault in all situations involving a bank fisherman. Learn some respect....or better yet stop by and see me on the bank I will either explain it to you or show you. Always got my cooper stadium hat on. I don't mind you askin how the day is goin when you curve out 25+ feet away. But if I can cast to ya.................


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Point taken, Slabs! In the spring I usually end up inviting folks who aren't catching any or few fish to the brush or area that I'm fishing. I give up lure color, depth I'm fishing, if the fish are responding to a moving presentation or leaving the lure set still. I've even given away jigs that happen to be hot on a particular day to a few anglers. I LOVE to fish. And I love sharing along the way. Even give up stringers of fish on occasion. I've had some great conversations with some good folks. Oft times I end up learning something about fishing and/or life from them as well. No matter how adept we think we are at what we do, there is still more that can be learned. 

But rude boaters/fishermen exist. What I've really noticed about a lot of the rude boaters is their impatience. They want to bust brush, fill a cooler in 20 minutes and split. If they don't catch a fish in 30 seconds, they assume the spot is dead. I can't count the times I've floated into the exact spot a starry eyed boater popped in and popped out of and landed fish after fish after fish. I liken the brush busting, spot stealers to thrill seekers in it for the sheer excitement of catching fish and bragging rights without knowing what fishing is all about. Oh, well, I've rambled on too much. Happy fishing!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

nevermind..........


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

fishingredhawk said:


> My goodness you guys complain a lot! This site is supposed to be for sharing fishing knowledge. Anymore it seems it is a bunch of whining and complaining.
> 
> EVERYONE - boaters and nonboaters - have to deal with inconsiderate people on the water. I deal with it every single time I am out. If I complained about it in a post every time a bank fisherman left a bunch of trash on the shore or line in the water - or every time a boater got a little to close to me, all I would do is post complaints!
> 
> Let's try to focus on the good of the sport, not always the negative. It makes us look bad.



I don't complain a lot and I thought this site was about anything and everything related to fishing. Obviously if you've read the whole thread you'll see that I stated this is the 5th! time it has happened in less than a month, actually 3 weeks. I have nothing to whine about. I catch fish and plenty of them, regardless of what other people do on the lake. It's not all about the catching either, because I just love being out there, at the lake, in the sun, in nature, and really don't care who is catching them. The fact of the matter is that an awareness needs to be reiterated just like anything else, fishing regulations/boating regulations, EVERY year. Sometimes people don't realize they've done anything inconsiderate or wrong, until they're taught the right way. You say turn a blind eye to it. Turning a blind eye never brings about any kind of change. It's about education. Can't change everyone, I know this, because there are many without a conscience and the world revolves around them. I do my part. I am actually encouraging others to do the same. You see the negativity. I'm trying to educate and create change. Anyone that knows me, knows that I am more than willing to help the next person catch more fish will openly share my knowledge of any location, presentation as well as equipment if needed to any respectable person. I even encourage people to fish right next to me if they're not doing any good or don't have what they're biting on.


----------



## Thomasss (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree 100% about both bank and boaters being rude at times. I was once waiting my turn at alum to take my boat out of the water and some guy in a big cabin cruiser was flying thru the no-wake with a martini in his hand. Fortunately, the boat patrol saw him and went after him. I looked thru my binoculars and he was reaming him good and made him follow him to the ramp where he got the royal stares from everyone. Another time I was fishing at the Outer Banks and a young man went thru the fishing zone on one of those personal crafts laughing that he screwed everyone's line. I remember this old man made the statement that he won't do it again after he comes back. The old man waited and when the kid came back this old man cast a lead pyramid sinker at the kid, and it hit the back of his personal craft and scared the crap out of this kid who fell off of the craft. The kid turned out to be his grandson, and he told the kid to learn from it and he had better not do it again, if he knows what's good for him. I was laughing my _ss off.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thomasss said:


> Another time I was fishing at the Outer Banks and a young man went thru the fishing zone on one of those personal crafts laughing that he screwed everyone's line. I remember this old man made the statement that he won't do it again after he comes back. The old man waited and when the kid came back this old man cast a lead pyramid sinker at the kid, and it hit the back of his personal craft and scared the crap out of this kid who fell off of the craft. The kid turned out to be his grandson, and he told the kid to learn from it and he had better not do it again, if he knows what's good for him. I was laughing my _ss off.



Man, that's a funny story. I don't approve of doing something like that to a family member but, better his grandfather than someone else. They might've aimed a little higher.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

best thing to do if someone is bothering you:

Move

Does it suck? YES

but better than me coming to give you a ticket and possibly throwing the steel rings around your wrist for assault.

Just be good.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

DelawareAngler said:


> best thing to do if someone is bothering you:
> 
> Move
> 
> ...


I usually choose to challenge the aggressor to a grappling match. It usually ends well.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> I usually choose to challenge the aggressor to a grappling match. It usually ends well.


I usually challenge them to a Scioto River Tiger Muskie or Pike tournament.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

ill challenge you both to my tazer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Was that a threat? MISFIT!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fergs back said:


> Muskie lure is what I use also. I have gotten very close twice to catchin me a boater. Caught a hat once too. Both times at Alum both times during a Sat Bass tourney. If they get within casting distance I show them that they areinfringing. If they cast back I have my 9mm on my hip and I guarantee it stops then. The boater is at fault in all situations involving a bank fisherman. Learn some respect....or better yet stop by and see me on the bank I will either explain it to you or show you. Always got my cooper stadium hat on. I don't mind you askin how the day is goin when you curve out 25+ feet away. But if I can cast to ya.................


 yeah, i too have a 9mm, its located under the seat of my $50,000 bass boat and if i get hit with a musky lure after ive "curved out 25 feet" (which isnt even 10 yards, im sure even your zebco 33 can cast that far) from "your" bank spot and you flash a gun because you think it makes you some tough guy then all your gonna get in return is unfriendly return fire. dont come on hear and start threatening peoples lives because you think their fishing too close to you. p.s. im in a white skeeter with silver and gold stripes if you see me and want to talk about it sometime.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fishslim said:


> When i fish the ramps i am always courteous begging the guys launching and loading to fire there motors up and make a whirlpool.  Maybe there is a reason those guys are fishing the ramps. Hmmmmmmmm!


im glad you like the whirlpools and the roar of the engines because thats pretty much gonna happen nearly every single time a boat is launced from a public boat ramp, maybe they should outlaw boats all together so the dock fisherman wont be disturbed, that seems like a reasonable solution. oh yeah, wait, the docks are there so we can launch a boat, so if there wasnt any boats then there probobly wouldnt be a need for a boat ramp. darn i guess that idea is out. i know im being a bit of an ass but we dont have a choice, if we want to fish in a lake with a boat we have to use the ramps, its pretty simple, and if we want to use the motor in said boat then we have to start it when we get it into the water, and if we want to then leave the boat ramp area we pretty much have to put the motor in gear and, you guessed it, create a "whirlpool". we cannot avoid this unless we give up fishing(and we know thats not gonna happen) you on the other hand can pick a fishing spot thats not on a boat ramp. sorry for being a prick, this whole discussion has just got me irritated, i cant stand inconsiderate people but whipping out your glock and threatening to shoot someone isnt the answer. its the same in all walks of life, no matter what your doing your going to run into rude people, its not just a fishing problem, its a people problem.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

calm down. by the way i dont carry a 9mm you sally's

if you any of you want to talk it out ill be the guy in all black with the brass star on my chest.

oh yeah and the .45 on my hip. 

haha but seriously everyone just be nice to eachother makes my day easier.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i love the po po. mad respect to you, my father is a chillicothe policeman. much love.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

im a mall cop! haha jk


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

DelawareAngler said:


> im a mall cop! haha jk


the 9mm would be more appropriate if so..


----------

